# 1995 Sabre 362 or Catalina 36MkII 2004



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

OK Folks,

Both boats are priced equally, both are in good condition, is age an issue? What would you choose and why? Boat being financed.


----------



## b40Ibis (Apr 27, 2011)

sabre


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I owned three Catalina's, including a C-36, great boats for the money, but the Sabre is the boat I'd buy if it was well maintained. Sabre's are simply built to a higher standard. The 362 is a great boat especially in the fin keel version. I also like the interior layout of the S-362 better than the C-36, but that is just personal preference.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

As I'm sure you have figured out already the Sabre is a more expensive boat. 
Usually more wood and nicer interior.

The issue to check with an older boat is how long you expect to keep it compared to how soon the older boat is going to need refits unless the Cat has been beat and will need work sooner than normal.
Hoses, tanks, sails, standing and running rigging, electronics, engine all have a life expectancy.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I really like the Sabre 362's. I've been eyeing them up for awhile. I like their layout, better than mine. Full shower and head aft. It's built a little beefier. I also like that they have one deck penetration for the shrouds on each side, rather than the 3 that I have on mine. And it's a Sabre!

That said, I think you've got to weigh all the issues and apply them to your particular intentions for the boat and the condition of each vessel. You say that they are both in good shape....but the sails on the Sabre may be 17 years old, unless they've been replaced? So, if you have to replace them, vs not having to replace the sails on the catalina..you're looking at several thousands in additional expense..
Engine hours? etc. 

I think either vessel would make a fine coastal cruiser...if I was to head further afield, I'd prefer the sabre under me. They hold their value too. 

I haven't been on a Catalina 36 in years..I'm guessing it's beamier, roomier..etc. 

I'm partial to the Sabre.... but, if I had to make this decision, I'd probably make a list of all the pro's and cons. What's the draft on these two? I'd want a shoal draft for the East coast..


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sabre, just a little beefier? I wouldn't trust a Catalina in a car wash let alone at sea.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

My last boat was a Catalina, current boat is a Catalina, next boat may be a 36 MKII, I'd lean towards the Sabre. There are very few here on the west coast, they are nicely built and not slow.
Maybe in a year or so when I finally get to the top of the waitlist for a bigger slip I'll have to visit the inlaws "downeast" to see what's available anyway.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

kmp1284 said:


> Sabre, just a little beefier? I wouldn't trust a Catalina in a car wash let alone at sea.


I meant that the 362, was beefier than my 34. I also like the bow entry.

I think it goes without saying that a sabre is beefier than a catalina.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> I wouldn't trust a Catalina in a car wash let alone at sea


That's the great thing about opinions on the internet, anyone can have one.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok. You already know my answer.

As I've said a few times before, Catalina is a great boat for it's purpose. I worked for 2 dealers and my dad owned 3 Catalinas. I've been offshore in a Catalina 30. I know the brand and know that they're well engineered. "Beefier" is not how a Sabre should be described. The difference is in the fit and finish and to an extent, in the quality of the components. I've owned 2 Sabres, so I know them too.

Visit each boat. If after standing on board each, you still aren't sure which to buy, then buy the Catalina. Age is largely irrelevant in this case.


----------



## jkrause (Oct 17, 2000)

Catalinas are fine boats. I've owned and chartered them for years- Built for practicality and functionality. Easy to work on & maintain. However last summer in downeast Maine I sailed a Sabre 362 for 2 weeks (out of Johanson Boatworks). She was a *fine* sailboat- lovely to sail, sweet lines, with a beautifully finished interior. In terms of finish there is no comparison. My *only* complaint with the Sabre are the fingerhole latches they use on the cabinet doors. (Too small and not very ergonomic to me.) Be warned that if you buy the Sabre, many people will want to come and check it out.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats comparing a Buick to a Porsche. Buicks are better than average,,but a Porshe is in another time zone.

If condition is the same...Sabre...no matter the age difference.

Dave


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I don't think it's a close call. Get the Sabre. Better and heavier built. Better looking and better-sailing. Also, it has probably already done much of its depreciation. The Catalina may decline in value more rapidly.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

older Sabre over a new Catalina...??

Older Sabre in good condition, go with the Sabre....be prepared though, as you will not be happy with anything less when it comes time for another boat.

disclaimer....previously owned a Sabre 38, decade old, and was hands down the best boat I have owned.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

There will be more maintenance and upgrades to be done on a 1995 than a 2004 no matter the builder. 

You may incur costs in upgrading/replacing sails, lifelines, electronics, plumbing, pumps, etc. Much of which you won't really know about until you own the boat no matter how good the survey. 17 year old parts fail. I know; I own a 1995. 

What do sails cost? How much to completely upgrade the electronics? Can you do these jobs yourself or will you be paying yard rates?

Catalinas are well built boats so it's unlikely you'll have the same level of initial maintenance on a 2004. That's definitely something to factor into your decision.

Sabre's are built to a high level of fit and finish, where the Catalina is a production boat. That level of finish may or may not be important to you. 

Spend some time on both boats and if possible sail both. Then what is your gut telling you? 

There is a certain pride of ownership that comes with owning a boat with the fit and finish of the Sabre. But is it worth the additional cost? Only you can answer that question -- and the Catalina 36 is still a damn fine boat.

Either way best of luck with your new boat,
Jim


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> I don't think it's a close call. Get the Sabre. Better and heavier built. Better looking and better-sailing. Also, it has probably already done much of its depreciation. The Catalina may decline in value more rapidly.


Good point.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Yamsailor said:


> Both boats are priced equally, both are in good condition, is age an issue? What would you choose and why? Boat being financed.


Same price, Comparable condition...

Which is outfitted better to suit your needs?

If you will be adding or upgrading equipment on both, then I believe that the Sabre would be the better boat to own.

Are you seeing a pattern yet?


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you for all the input.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Unanimous.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

So it would appear.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

Depends on what you intend to do with it. The Catalina 36 MKII is certainly more comfortable both above and below. I suspect the Catalina is much better in the draft area as they nearly all have a 4'5" wing keel.

Looks like you get the traditional rig on the Sabre and likely a roller furler main on the Catalina 36 MKII. For me, that's a huge plus. If you've never sailed a roller furler main, it's rather nice.

I've looked at quite a few Catalina 36's lately and they seem to wear rather well - especially the interior.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

HeartsContent said:


> Depends on what you intend to do with it. The Catalina 36 MKII is certainly more comfortable both above and below. I suspect the Catalina is much better in the draft area as they nearly all have a 4'5" wing keel.
> 
> Looks like you get the traditional rig on the Sabre and likely a roller furler main on the Catalina 36 MKII. For me, that's a huge plus. If you've never sailed a roller furler main, it's rather nice.
> 
> I've looked at quite a few Catalina 36's lately and they seem to wear rather well - especially the interior.


I am not a big fan of in-mast furling for several reasons:

1) When problems arise it is a pain in the but to fix;
2) In-mast furling does not sail well to windward because of sail shape and the absence of battens;
3) I like the KISS principle for easier repairs and less cost.

I should also mention since I have my USCG License I may also provide some charters every once in a while.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

Then my guidance is that you not buy a boat with a roller furler main.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Any other comments/suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

HeartsContent said:


> Depends on what you intend to do with it. The Catalina 36 MKII is certainly more comfortable both above and below. I suspect the Catalina is much better in the draft area as they nearly all have a 4'5" wing keel.
> 
> Looks like you get the traditional rig on the Sabre and likely a roller furler main on the Catalina 36 MKII. For me, that's a huge plus. If you've never sailed a roller furler main, it's rather nice.
> 
> I've looked at quite a few Catalina 36's lately and they seem to wear rather well - especially the interior.


Performance-wise, roller-furler mains are inferior.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> Performance-wise, roller-furler mains are inferior.


Yes. I agree roller-furler mains are inferior performance wise. I would like a traditional main with a dutchman system; and an electric halyard winch.

I plan on providing six pack charters some of the time to offset some of the operating costs.


----------



## BlndSqrl (Jan 5, 2012)

No choice here, Sabre all the way. I have sailed both brands and the Sabre just stands out. It will also have a much better resale value when 2 foot-itis kicks in.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

So which one did you buy?


----------

